
My first investment in the financial markets - kprimice
https://thenextwave.substack.com/p/my-first-investment-in-the-financial
======
kprimice
My first investment in the financial markets!

In this article you will discover:

1\. Why I decided not to buy stocks

2\. How to invest in time of crisis)

3\. Where I decided to put my money and why

